# Pope and Young Records?



## DaddyPaul (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a copy of the most recent P&Y records for each state?  I really need a favor if possible.

I need the top 10 or 20 scores from Florida, names can be omitted if necessary.  I need them for a magazine deadline by Friday.  Trying to figure where a buck will fall in the all time rankings.

You can PM me with them or post them here.....Thanks.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 17, 2009)

Couldnt this be found on there website?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 17, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Couldnt this be found on there website?



Not to be a smart butt (knowing it's coming now) but if it were available on their website I would have already gathered said data from there.  

They put out a book every two or three years I think that has the updated entries in it.  I just need the numbers of the top 10 from Florida (no I don't have one in there)!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 17, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Not to be a smart butt (knowing it's coming now) but if it were available on their website I would have already gathered said data from there.
> 
> They put out a book every two or three years I think that has the updated entries in it.  I just need the numbers of the top 10 from Florida (no I don't have one in there)!



Does Florida even have 10 pope & youngs?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 18, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> Does Florida even have 10 pope & youngs?



There are 13 or 14 entered into the records but you and I both know there are more.  The top one is 153 and some change but that will soon change.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 18, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> There are 13 or 14 entered into the records but you and I both know there are more.  The top one is 153 and some change but that will soon change.



They produce a book every 5 years.. i'll look at mine and see if it's broken down by state


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope.. it's all by species,, not by state


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 18, 2009)

! looked at P&Y book a couple weeks ago at Sportsman's Warehouse. If I am not mistaken it had it by state and species. I'll go over there at lunch and take a notepad. I'll write them down and post if it is still available.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 18, 2009)

DP, I noticed on another board you apparently found the info you were looking for. Is that the case?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 18, 2009)

nwgahunter said:


> DP, I noticed on another board you apparently found the info you were looking for. Is that the case?



Yeah I got the information, thanks!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 22, 2009)

*...*



nwgahunter said:


> ! looked at P&Y book a couple weeks ago at Sportsman's Warehouse. If I am not mistaken it had it by state and species. I'll go over there at lunch and take a notepad. I'll write them down and post if it is still available.


 
There is a stratification by State in the published statistics...depends on the source of the publication...


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 22, 2009)

DP >> Was there a new record killed? Where?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 22, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> DP >> Was there a new record killed? Where?


----------

